# July 2013 Theme Voting



## Fin (Jun 24, 2013)

Poll closes June 29th.




* 





			
				shinyford said:
			
		

> Verschlimmbesserung - which is my favourite German word, meaning "the act of completely fouling something up through the process of trying to improve it". The nearest English equivalent I've found is "if it ain't broke, fix it till it is".


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 24, 2013)

Calling it now. 'Verschlimmbesserung' will win.

I like 'Date from Hell' the best, personally, but '_Lengthy German Word_' is also good.


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 24, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Calling it now. 'Verschlimmbesserung' will win.
> 
> I like 'Date from Hell' the best, personally, but '_Lengthy German Word_' is also good.



I voted for 'Verschlimmbesserung'...it will be interesting to write on this topic. By the way when are the results getting announced


----------



## Skodt (Jun 24, 2013)

I voted for a throw of the dice. Seems a very wide topic. Could promise some good stories.


----------



## escorial (Jun 24, 2013)

went for date from hell...a true story me thinks.


----------



## Fin (Jun 24, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> By the way when are the results getting announced



Whenever I have all the scores.


----------



## Gargh (Jun 27, 2013)

I also voted for 'Verschlimmbesserung'... why do I do it?! There seems to be a divide between people who like to vote for the broadest topics, offering wide inspiration, and those who like to cause themselves intense pain trying to write to a prompt they know _nothing_ about. I don't understand myself sometimes - my cursor hovered over 'Like needles' for a good few seconds before it whispered 'why not' and swerved violently towards the 'lengthy German word', laughing evilly.


----------



## Leyline (Jun 27, 2013)

Gargh said:


> I also voted for 'Verschlimmbesserung'... why do I do it?! There seems to be a divide between people who like to vote for the broadest topics, offering wide inspiration, and those who like to cause themselves intense pain trying to write to a prompt they know _nothing_ about. I don't understand myself sometimes - my cursor hovered over 'Like needles' for a good few seconds before it whispered 'why not' and swerved violently towards the 'lengthy German word', laughing evilly.



It's what I voted for, and seconded! It's a fantastic prompt. As soon as I started thinking about it, a dozen stories, from the farcical to the bleak and painfully truthful, to the just odd and kind of delightful. In every genre under the see-it-all sun!  The art there will be deciding which tack to take, and what you want to accomplish. I love a prompt that inspires!


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 27, 2013)

One aspect of this voting thing we likely haven't discussed yet: what's the procedure if there's a tie? We're neck and neck at the moment, so the circumstance may arise.


----------



## Gargh (Jun 27, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> One aspect of this voting thing we likely haven't discussed yet: what's the procedure if there's a tie? We're neck and neck at the moment, so the circumstance may arise.



Hmmmm... there must be a few more interested parties out there who would enjoy the power of casting those last few crucial votes? And one more voter would round the numbers nicely up to 30... not that it matters that everything is even - like the number of posts and the number of likes - not at all :-#


----------



## Jeko (Jun 27, 2013)

Someone please vote for Verschlimmbesserung.


----------



## Dictarium (Jun 27, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> One aspect of this voting thing we likely haven't discussed yet: what's the procedure if there's a tie? We're neck and neck at the moment, so the circumstance may arise.


I will break it.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 28, 2013)

One day left, and still a tie. Whoever votes next could essentially decide which prompt we're going with.


----------



## Fin (Jun 29, 2013)

About six hours left until the poll closes.


----------

